# Carbon Fenders road legal



## zenwahwong56 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello all,

Just wondering if Carbon Fenders are road legal? As they do stick out a bit and could take some people legs out.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Would this be in the UK ?

Might be worth asking an MOT tester if its the UK.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

As you're using the word fenders rather than bumpers, i suspect you're from USA or the like, no reason by carbon wouldn't be legal if common sense is applied


----------



## zenwahwong56 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sorry guys should have been more clear.

I'm from the UK, and my car will have a MOT soon, so wantted to know if the bumper, which has carbon scoop things on each side to aid down force would be ilegal.

I assumed these are called Fenders, sorry for mis information.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

unless they are like the centre hub swords used on roman chariots I suspect you will be fine...

Do the stick out any further than the body ?

or even better, Throw a piccy up so we can have a good look at them


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Canards is the word you are looking for.

Not sure about legality but I wouldn't want my kids being hit by a car fitted with them.


----------



## zenwahwong56 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks Lightspeed.

Thats the one "Canards", I agree would not want this to hit any one, probably best if I remove them.

Thanks all.


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Canards are not road legal in the UK.
They are for race cars not road cars !


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

KM BlackGTR said:


> Canards are not road legal in the UK.
> They are for race cars not road cars !


How did you find this out ?, I have been looking all over the gov website and couldnt find anything on there about them...


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

hmm i was thinking bout adding these to mine, maybe changed my mind now


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

You can be given a PG9 prohibition for any item that "protrudes from the bodywork" that may cause danger. The front of road cars are made nice and round to comply with the law. So sticking on a non flexible sharp addition may cause you to fall foul of the law.

Edited to add:

Look at page 171 at this link http://www.dft.gov.uk/vosa/repository/Cat of Defects April 08_rev_200608-cjd.pdf

"Any embellishment protruding/ damaged/ insecure (specify component) - Likely to become detached or to cause injury"

Immediate prohibition

This is subject to the inspectors opinion and some will say its dangerous whilst others dont


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

glad this came up, wont be getting any of these then


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

markpriorgts-t said:


> glad this came up, wont be getting any of these then


There are quite a few cars running around with them on these days and I have not seen any posts of people getting pulled for them but you have to subjective about it. Small indescreet ones that dont stick out miles will probably never be seen as a problem but great big add ons like you have just come off the track from Time Attack probably will !


----------



## Kh4rn4ge (Aug 28, 2009)

I have carbon canards fitted to mine and have no issues getting it through an MOT and iv not been pulled yet, touch wood lol :runaway:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I don't see the point in them anyway - unless you have use of a wind tunnel or are some aerodynamics's expert, the chance of them being effective and not just creating drag is minimal.


----------



## chinaone (Apr 25, 2010)

Zen, keep them on mate, they look the dogs.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Trev said:


> I don't see the point in them anyway - unless you have use of a wind tunnel or are some aerodynamics's expert, the chance of them being effective and not just creating drag is minimal.


Mine were developed by Auto select to use in conjuction with the purpose built splitter.

I definatley have less understeer when i join the M3 at 165mph


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

asiasi said:


> I definatley have less understeer when i join the M3 at 165mph


They are that effective ? hmmm, interesting, Mine goes a bit light on the front at high speed and this has allways made me nervous...


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

See this is where things get interesting my car has special undercar front diffuser,splitter,canards,
Nismo side skirts,rear diffuser,Auto select rear wing.
At high speed the car is so stable you could almost call it boring.
Now when i see posts about keeping the "stock look" it always makes me chuckle.
All these add ons do work, they were developed by guys who knew what they were doing and my car is better for it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

asiasi said:


> See this is where things get interesting my car has special undercar front diffuser,splitter,canards,
> Nismo side skirts,rear diffuser,Auto select rear wing.
> At high speed the car is so stable you could almost call it boring.
> Now when i see posts about keeping the "stock look" it always makes me chuckle.
> All these add ons do work, they were developed by guys who knew what they were doing and my car is better for it.:thumbsup:


So you say.

Next time I understeer at 165 mph on the motorway I will look into sticking on pseudo race car parts.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Sidious said:


> So you say.
> 
> Next time I understeer at 165 mph on the motorway I will look into sticking on pseudo race car parts.


Yes mate ask GARAGE ITO what they know about fake race cars :thumbsup:


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

asiasi said:


> Yes mate ask GARAGE ITO what they know about fake race cars :thumbsup:


Whatever. You stuck on some canards and twatted around on a motorway, that makes you qualified to go round telling people they stop understeer at 165 mph on a public road. 

Excuse my french here people, but this is typical jap car scene bolleux.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Sidious said:


> Whatever. You stuck on some canards and twatted around on a motorway, that makes you qualified to go round telling people they stop understeer at 165 mph on a public road.
> 
> Excuse my french here people, but this is typical jap car scene bolleux.


The 165mph quote was a tounge in cheek comment which obviously went straight over you dozy head.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

asiasi said:


> The 165mph quote was a tounge in cheek comment which obviously went straight over you dozy head.


So you are just talking bolleux then? I apologise.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Apology Not accepted ! :thumbsup: :wavey:


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

Wow, some members are really starting to show their age on this forum. Canards a threat to public safety??? You gotta be kidding me.....


----------

